# VK - Tesiyi 18650 3000MAH 35A



## Gizmo (19/9/17)

The legend is back in stock!

Tesiyi 18650 3000MAH 35A

CLICK ME -- CLICK ME --- CLICK ME​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dooky (2/10/17)

But still not @ Northcliff... been there twice, last Monday and today. Don't think I'll go again.


----------

